# Ribs and pulled pork



## GraSsRo0ts311 (Jun 6, 2018)

hey guys

I have my sons birthday coming in 2 weeks and we are planning on having people over for the party.  Planning on about 25 people or so.  Wanted to smoke ribs and pork shoulder just unsure how much to get.  Wanted to do baby backs so just wondering how many racks you think and how big of a shoulder I assume to get 2 but how much should each size be.  Also will be having sides and salads and what not. Please give me your thoughts and or opinions.  Thanks guys! 

Mike


----------



## slapaho_injun (Jun 6, 2018)

I'm doing the same thing this Friday, for our Sunday family gathering. I'm expecting 21+ people so here's what I'm doing. First of all, I am cooking it ahead because 2 pork butts (bone-in shoulder) took me 12 hrs last time I did them a couple weeks ago, 2 that were  7-8# each. I smoked them at 220-240 til the IT got to 165 then I basted them again and double wrapped them in foil, reinserted the meat probe and put them back in the smoker, continuing the cook until the IT got to 200 degrees. I do pull the pork apart the day I smoke them , after they sit for an hour. Then put them in the foil covered pan, without any sauce. The pulled pork stores in the fridge and reheats, in the oven, the day of @ 400 degrees for 30 minutes with foil cover and a little chicken broth in the pan heats them up good.

I'm doing 3 butts this time for Sunday. I probably only need 2 with all the other stuff we are eating but I want to have plenty. Reason - I can always vacuum seal any leftovers in useable portions for my family of three & freeze them. They heat up super easy in water or just in the fridge.

I figure 1/3 rack for each adult so I'm doing 6 racks of baby back ribs. Some will eat them, some won't. The ribs will get smoked for 5 hrs Friday, for Sunday. I do them 3 hrs naked, then wrap in foil for 2 hours, then pull them off and let them cool before refrigerating in the foil. They heat up nice in foil or a foil covered pan, the day of. 400 degrees for 30 minutes.  Can also vacuum seal any leftovers and freeze them. No waste and nobody wants to be short on food, with a pile of guests there to eat some BBQ.


----------



## DaveWNY (Jun 6, 2018)

Numbers that I have used in the past have been about 1/2lb per person of the pulled pork/pork shoulder/boston butt. I usually will have almost 2 lbs of juice/fat work its way out of a 7-8lb shoulder and all my number are based on the cooked weight. ..... As for ribs baby backs are obviously smaller and since you are serving both I would figure a 1/3 of a rack per person should suffice since you have all of that other stuff. 

I just did a pork shoulder over the memorial day holiday and it was 5.8 pounds (lost about 1.3 pounds in juice/fat) and we had 10 people over with sides and almost 1.5 pounds left over...


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jun 6, 2018)

How many will be small children, 8 and under? They usually don't eat much. The smaller they are, the less they eat. I'd count each 2-3 of them as 1 adult. It might help to have some idea if your guests are big eaters. Men tend to eat more than ladies.

I'd do 2 to 3 adults per rack of ribs and 3/4pd - 1pd of *uncooked* pork shoulder per adult. Cooked pork butt can shrink up by half its uncooked size, but it will look like more once it's shredded. I always tend to make too much food though, so I'd probably go with the higher estimates and give out doggy bags. I want everybody to be happy.


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jun 6, 2018)

I've been wondering about reheating smoked food, particularly pork butt. Reheated food often has an off taste to me, so I've been too reluctant to risk reheating. I think I'd rather have it done early and keep it warm, for several hours if necessary, than reheat it. But with the unpredictable nature of pork butt, it would save worry to know it's done.


----------



## slapaho_injun (Jun 6, 2018)

KrisUpInSmoke said:


> I've been wondering about reheating smoked food, particularly pork butt. Reheated food often has an off taste to me, so I've been too reluctant to risk reheating. I think I'd rather have it done early and keep it warm, for several hours if necessary, than reheat it. But with the unpredictable nature of pork butt, it would save worry to know it's done.



Maybe it’s me ? I’ve always found the reheated meat to be even better? Alot has to do with smoking it to that IT of 165, double wrapping in foil, finishing it to IT  of 200, letting it rest before pulling it, sealing it in a foil covered pan & refrigerating it with some liquid in the pan. Then when reheating it, I just try to keep it tightly covered or wrapped in foil with some liquid ( sauce or chicken broth or wine ) & fairly high heat like 400, for a short bit. Then let it rest a bit before opening it up so the juices can settle. Can throw it in a crockpot or electric roaster pan to keep warm. 

Gets to be a long night/day if you have to do it the day of , if it’s more than a 5/6 hr smoke. I’ve spent 16-18 hrs on a single smoke. I found too that I end up being unable to enjoy the gathering as much when I’m doing everything from the start, on the day of.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 6, 2018)

I've never had a pork shoulder go for more than 9 hours to date so it's not something I fear cooking the day of company but you are talking about a large amount of meat being smoked for your get together. I think that if I were in your situation I would probably cook it the day before. Just because I wouldn't want something to go wrong and then have to improvise with all of those people around. The most I have smoked for has been 5 people. I smoked a small shoulder roast about 5 pounds and 3 racks of baby backs. When it was all said and done there was at least 1.5 pounds of pulled pork and over a rack of ribs left. We are big eaters so I would say if your guests are going to be younger children for the most part then you don't have to go overboard with the amount of meat you are cooking. Of course, I love leftover barbecue so I would most likely go a bit heavy on what I cooked and then enjoy the leftovers just like the chief mentioned. It's starting to get hot and having stuff already cooked that is easy to reheat and serve almost immediately is a plus to me. I would probably do 2 butts the day before and 4-6 racks the day of. I wouldn't have room on my smoker to do it all at once. Another thing to consider is something as a snack that takes very little time and you can put on your smoker for only 30 minutes to an hour. Keilbasa or smoked sausage that is already pre cooked tastes great with a blast of fresh smoke and getting crisped up near the firebox. It can serve as an appetizer to be eaten before the main event and to curb the appetites if you want to cut back on the overall amount of other meat you need to prepare. Enjoy and don't forget to get some pictures.

George


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jun 6, 2018)

I'm going to save your instructions for the future and try it that way.

It would be nice to just enjoy the people and worry less about the food.


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jun 6, 2018)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> The most I have smoked for has been 5 people. ...Keilbasa or smoked sausage that is already pre cooked tastes great with a blast of fresh smoke and getting crisped up near the firebox. It can serve as an appetizer to be eaten before the main event and to curb the appetites
> 
> George


When people hear you're serving smoked kielbasa as an appetizer, you're going to have to be ready for more than 5 people at a time! How do you not have a line outside your place!?! Lol!


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 6, 2018)

We never put the word out and when it's just my wife and myself the line is never more than one deep anyway lol.

George


----------



## GraSsRo0ts311 (Jun 7, 2018)

Awesome stuff thanks guys.  I think I’m definitely gunna do it ahead of time at least the pork butts.  The ribs I would like to pull off when everyone gets here. But in terms of the pork to reheat does anyone have a good vinegar based finishing sauce? Thanks so much!

Mike


----------



## slapaho_injun (Jun 7, 2018)

You’ll be happy you did the butts ahead . Plan on 6 hrs for the ribs if you want them to fall off the bone, 5 if you don’t


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 7, 2018)

So this is a hard one. If I was catering id do one thing but when entertaining I tend to do way extra.

For this I would do 2 butts about 15-20 total lbs. Then id do 4-5 racks of ribs. 

You will have leftovers but in my house thats ok.

Good luck and Happy Birthday to your Son.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 8, 2018)

GraSsRo0ts311 said:


> Awesome stuff thanks guys.  I think I’m definitely gunna do it ahead of time at least the pork butts.  The ribs I would like to pull off when everyone gets here. But in terms of the pork to reheat does anyone have a good vinegar based finishing sauce? Thanks so much!
> 
> Mike



Mike, I am going to go with this same suggestion I made in an earlier thread. This is only because you asked for something vinegar based. This is a super rich sauce based on Balsamic vinegar. I have used this on steak and chicken and it is amazing. I haven't used it on pork but I can tell you that the richness will really work well with the deep flavor of pork. My only suggestion would be to go light. If you are going to mix some in while you are pulling the pork then start light and work your way up tasting as you go. A little goes a long way. It makes an awesome dipping sauce as well.

Just mix all of the ingredients together and bring to a boil. Leave it uncovered and reduce the heat to simmer for about 10 minutes or so. You are just thickening it up. I tend to go a bit longer to reduce it just a bit longer which really enhances the flavor. I do tend to go just a bit more with the garlic myself. I really like garlic but this is the recipe as originally intended. Enjoy.


1 cup balsamic vinegar
3/4 cup ketchup
1/3 cup brown sugar
1 garlic clove, minced
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
1 tablespoon Dijon mustard
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
George


----------



## GraSsRo0ts311 (Jun 12, 2018)

Okay guys I just bought the pork ( Boston butt) about 16 pounds total.  My question is I’m going to smoke these on Friday for Saturday so should I freeze them or can I keep in the fridge safely till friday?  Thanks guys really appreciate all the input.  

Mike


----------

